# Dinosaur Training inspired workout log



## Tyrannosaurus (Feb 20, 2012)

Howdy!

I've been following this forum for quite a while now and I've decided to start a log here when I begin my new, "oldschool strength" inspired workout.

I've set it up like this:

*#1*
Rack Pulls from knee height 5x1 (working up to heavy single)
Fatbar Strict Overhead Press 5x5 (ramping up to a top set of 5)
Fatbar Curls 5x5 (2 warmup sets, 3 working sets with same weight)

_2 days OFF_

*#2*
Deep Bottom Position Squat 5x1 (working up to heavy single)
One arm dumbbell Floor Press 5x1 (working up to heavy single)
Dumbbell Rows (2 warm up sets, 3 working sets with same weight)

_2 days OFF_
*
#3*
Zercher Bottom Position Squat 5x1 (working up to heavy single)
Bottom Position Bench 5x1 (working up to heavy single)
Turkish Getups (working up to maximum weight)

_2 days OFF_


On some of the off-days, I will do some neck work, like neck bridges.


Yesterday, I tried to find out my max for zercher bottom position squats (set pins a little above knee height), so the legs are pretty much parallel to the floor. My maximum weight was 155 kg. I can feel every single muscle of my body after doing the zerchers. Pretty awesome lift imho.

On Wednesday, I'll start my log. Feel free to criticise my workout schedule. If there is anything I have to change, let me know. I'm willing to edit it if necessary.


----------

